# Tail feather hanging on by a thread



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys  Sophia has a tail feather just hanging on by a thread. Is that normal? Can/should I just pluck it out? Or should I leave it? Oh and a feather has just appeared out of nowhere on her wing. She's clipped and this one is full length. Is that normal? 

Thank you


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd just leave it. If it isn't hurting her, no bother. It will fall off on its own or she'll probably just pluck it herself.

She is starting to grow back in her flight feathers. They will start to come together, so she'll gain her wings back quickly


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree if it's not bothering her just leave it though the vet once pulled one of Car Alarms out that was broken. One of my recent tiels came to us with no tail because my dad went to catch it but got it's tail instead and it's tail feathers all came out which I wasn't happy about but I can't believe how fast it has started growing back.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes I agree, I made the mistake of gently plucking one off Tiki yesterday and he took out a huge grudge against me and tried to attack me several hours later, I had to put him to bed and not mess with him. >_<


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys for your insight and advice


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Tiki only has 1 tail feather now >_<

And it is on the side so it looks weird. :x


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Frisbee is always breaking his tail and always has a dangling feather but the one time i tried to pull it off he was an angry boy with me and wouldn't give me kisses for a few hours so now I just let them dangle...lol


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Badger is always snapping his tail feathers. He only just grew in his two primary tail quils and snapped one clean off and the other is just dangling.

Id rather he pulled it himself but if need be i'll pull it for him

I want him too look more like a tiel but he prefers a duck lolol
Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh My Gosh Double Trouble, that is hilarious! I have the same problem with Tiki, and I guess what is funny is that Tiki and Badger could pass as the same bird. I've been looking at your photos of him. He's just adorable. How old is he?


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Badger is around 8 months old now. Ive had him since he was 4 months old 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

It will break off in no time


----------

